# Blank Guns ..



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey what do you all use for your blank guns? I've heard lot's of good things about the New England Firearms revolver. But I'm also interested in using a gun that can use shotgun primers as they are more economical to operate and I've heard that they are just as loud. Do any of you have any experience with them?

As well is there a blank gun that can be used indoors with less powder that is not as loud? Just to keep indoor training real but not deafening? I was thinking of even a kids cap gun but reliability may be an issue. I'd like to keep it bombproof if possible.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I've used the ones that shoot shotgun primers, $80 at Bass Pro Shops. Loud enough for most purposes.

I also have a kids cap gun, the kind that shoots the round plastic 8 shot caps. I hate the paper strips.

You could also probably use the cheaper $40 starter pistols for a quieter shot.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've got two .38's. A Tarus and a really nice S&W. We use blanks in them. Since no one carries 38's blanks are the only ammo in the training area that will fit them. Both are courtesy of some miscreant or another.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

We use .22 blanks.


----------



## Frank Smego (Feb 29, 2008)

If you are only budgeting for one blank pistol I suggest the .209 primer type as you can always vary your distance. For competion one never know what blank gun will be used at a trial so it's to your advantage to proof the dog to the louder sound.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

How do you guys find the availability of the .22 vs the 8mm blank ammo loclly for you. There is some nice Beretta/Glock style guns that Elite K9 sell, expensive though. Another thing, so far what I've been seeing the .209 primer ammo is about 60% cheaper than all the rest. Is having the blanks worth the extra dough in the long run for maintainance of the gun? Mine is going to be seeing pretty heavy use. 

Another thing a lot of places won't ship internationally any ideas to get around that outside of a road trip?


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

8mm is hard to get and expensive. I can go to any place that sells reloading stuff and find cases of 209 primers. That's what we use... I don't see any reason to realy go to the 8mm. If you have a .22 blank gun and a 209 primer gun I think you have all you need.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> I use a 22 cal pistol signed over to me from the evidence custodian. I get the blanks easy and cheap. I go to Ace Hardware and get the 22 blanks used for nail guns. They come in box of 100 and different loads 1-4 level, I prefer the 3 level, so I am never short or out of blank ammo.
> Phil


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Matt I haven't got a gun yet. Right now I'm in shopping mode, those auto knock offs at Elite k9 look great plus they hold more than the 5 rounds than the .209 primer revolver. Just means less reloading between dogs that's all. I hear you about the 8mm though thanks for the tip. 

Phil you say


Phil Dodson said:


> They come in box of 100 and different loads 1-4 level, I prefer the 3 level


Does the load level affect how loud the charge is?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Matt I haven't got a gun yet. Right now I'm in shopping mode, those auto knock offs at Elite k9 look great plus they hold more than the 5 rounds than the .209 primer revolver. Just means less reloading between dogs that's all. I hear you about the 8mm though thanks for the tip.
> 
> Phil you say
> 
> Does the load level affect how loud the charge is?


Yes it does. I can also purchase 38 blanks in different load levels. I don't though, I buy the loudest report and then just walk a little more distance away. 

DFrost


----------



## Frank Smego (Feb 29, 2008)

This thread inspired me. Today we did some heeling patterns to the accompaniment of a 12ga. shotgun (standard load birdshot).

Two GSDs and my female Rotty. All did very well. We treated the exercise just as we do with the blank pistol, slowing decreasing distence and working on focus.

I figured if Labs can handle mag. goose loads in the same blind, working dogs should be able to healing 2oft away from the "quieter" #8 shot.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Yes it does. I can also purchase 38 blanks in different load levels. I don't though, I buy the loudest report and then just walk a little more distance away.


David I was thinking for more indoors use for using a #1 load vs a #4. More for the echo and loudness factor. Instead of using a Mike's idea of a cap gun. That way we can use the same pistol. My reasoning is we are forced to train 4 months of the year indoors as we can't plow our field. It would be nice to use the same equipment if we could.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

In my business, if you have to fire a gun inside, we don't change the loads. Might as well practice with what ya bring to the dance.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Cap guns are $10 bucks at walmart if ya look hard enough, always handy to have around for dogs who you're not sure of how they will react. Just a tool in the box. I like the 209 primer's, but thats probably because its cheap  If I had a 38 blank gun I'm sure I'd like it more


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Phil Dodson said:


> > I use a 22 cal pistol signed over to me from the evidence custodian. I get the blanks easy and cheap. I go to Ace Hardware and get the 22 blanks used for nail guns. They come in box of 100 and different loads 1-4 level, I prefer the 3 level, so I am never short or out of blank ammo.
> > Phil


See Phil is learning! Different levels and $$$$\\/


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

David Frost said:


> In my business, if you have to fire a gun inside, we don't change the loads. Might as well practice with what ya bring to the dance.


No doubt, though for sport use why smash a pebble with a steam roller when a 8 oz hammer will do? Plus the fact we will have piles of other handlers without any hearing protection. Popping off a few rounds of a .32 or .209 inside will make ears ring for weeks. 

Knowing a little about acoustic properties I'd suspect that a light load inside would be louder than a full load outside, bear in mind I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I like the 209 primer's, but thats probably because its cheap  If I had a 38 blank gun I'm sure I'd like it more


Why would you like a 38 more than a primer gun? Any ease of use issues or performance advantages? I've heard the primers are probably the loudest blank out there???


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Really? The primers arent THAT loud. I would just assume that if I spend 2-3x the price on a blank gun that shoots 38's that the 38's would be louder?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Really? The primers arent THAT loud. I would just assume that if I spend 2-3x the price on a blank gun that shoots 38's that the 38's would be louder?



Key words ..


Geoff Empey said:


> I heard


 that's why I'm asking.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Blanks for the .38 can be purchased with just the primer. They also come in different loads for a stronger report. There isn't anything wrong with any of the above mentioned methods, pistols are just easy for us to obtain and they are free. We use a revolver because blanks just don't do well in auto's or I could get them as well. 

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

We use the 209 primers. They are loud enough and not too loud when the dog is on the bite, as long as it's not next to his or your ear. With some of the videos Jay makes it sound like an automatic. Check the videos in the video section to get an idea of how loud it is.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> We use the 209 primers. They are loud enough and not too loud when the dog is on the bite, as long as it's not next to his or your ear. With some of the videos Jay makes it sound like an automatic. Check the videos in the video section to get an idea of how loud it is.


Jerry have you fired off the .209 inside before? 

I just got back from the gun shop they have winchester and CCI primers for the .209 $36 for a 1000 CCI and $39 for a 1000 winchester they also have .209 Magnum loads. Would the magnums be any louder you think?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes we have fired it inside, very loud. I don't know if the magnum would be louder, I would suspect that the word magnum might would refer that it is louder. I really have no clue but my bet would be that it is.


----------

